# T.g.i.g.f.



## Last Fearner (Apr 6, 2007)

*Thank God It's Good Friday!*​ 
This thread is for those of us here at MT who are Christians, and would like to express some personal comments about the Easter holiday, and what significance and meaning the crucifixion, and resurrection of Christ has for you.

[note: please do not turn this thread into a debate about Christianity, faith, or religion. We have enough threads about that. If you are not Christian, please respect this thread, and start a different thread if you wish to debate Easter.] :mst: 

For me, I believe in the prophecy fulfilled, the birth of Jesus, the miracles of Christ, the Crucifixtion and Resurrection which saves us and frees us from the bonds of sin. The body and blood of Jesus was the ultimate sacrifice which washes away the sins of man, and provides those who have sinned a way to heaven, and to God the Father, Amen!

*Matthew 6:9 After this manner therefore pray ye: Our Father which art in heaven, Hallowed be thy name.*
*Mathew 6:10 Thy kingdom come. Thy will be done in earth, as it is in heaven.*
*Matthew 6:11 Give us this day our daily bread.*
*Matthew 6:12 And forgive us our debts, as we forgive our debtors.*
*Matthew 6:13 And lead us not into temptation, but deliver us from evil: For thine is the kingdom, and the power, and the glory, for ever. Amen.*

*Matthew 3:1* In those days came John the Baptist, preaching in the wilderness of Judaea,
*Matthew 3:11* I indeed baptize you with water unto repentance: but he that cometh after me is mightier than I, whose shoes I am not worthy to bear: he shall baptize you with the Holy Ghost, and with fire:
*Matthew 3:12* Whose fan is in his hand, and he will throughly purge his floor, and gather his wheat into the garner; but he will burn up the chaff with unquenchable fire.
*Matthew 3:13* Then cometh Jesus from Galilee to Jordan unto John, to be baptized of him.
*Matthew 3:1*4 But John forbade him, saying, I have need to be baptized of thee, and comest thou to me?
*Matthew 3:15* And Jesus answering said unto him, Suffer it to be so now: for thus it becometh us to fulfill all righteousness. Then he suffered him.
*Matthew 3:16* And Jesus, when he was baptized, went up straightway out of the water: and, lo, the heavens were opened unto him, and he saw the Spirit of God descending like a dove, and lighting upon him:
*Matthew 3:17* And lo a voice from heaven, saying, *This is my beloved Son, in whom I am well pleased.* 

*Luke 24:2* And they found the stone rolled away from the sepulchre.
*Luke 24:3* And they entered in, and found not the body of the Lord Jesus.
*Luke* 24:4 And it came to pass, as they were much perplexed thereabout, behold, two men stood by them in shining garments:
*Luke 24:5* And as they were afraid, and bowed down their faces to the earth, they said unto them, Why seek ye the living among the dead?
*Luke 24:6* *He is not here, but is risen*: remember how he spake unto you when he was yet in Galilee,
*Luke* 24:7 Saying, *The Son of man must be delivered into the hands of sinful men, and be crucified, and the third day rise again.*


*John 20:26* And after eight days again his disciples were within, and Thomas with them: then came Jesus, the doors being shut, and stood in the midst, and said, Peace be unto you.
*John 20:27* Then saith he to Thomas, Reach hither thy finger, and behold my hands; and reach hither thy hand, and thrust it into my side: and be not faithless, but believing.
*John 20:28* And Thomas answered and said unto him, My Lord and my God.
*John 20:29* Jesus saith unto him, Thomas, *because thou hast seen me, thou hast believed: blessed are they that have not seen, and yet have believed.*

:angel:​*Happy Easter and celebrate the good news - - Christ has risen, and Christ shall come again!*

CM D.J. Eisenhart
__________________
Last Fearner


----------



## zDom (Apr 6, 2007)

I prefer to call it "Resurrection Day." 

In my opinion, this is the _MOST IMPORTANT_ holiday for a Christian, much more important that Christmas. For it is THIS day that the Messiah _fulfilled_ his mission, the Creator's plan, and achieved a great victory for us.

So, Happy Resurrection Day, all!


----------



## thardey (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm always debating with myself over which is more important to me -- 

We are saved because of the sacrifice of Jesus, and therefore we boast in the cross, but it is the ressurection of Christ which gives me hope for our eternal ressurection. 

But when I don't try to separate those thoughts I get goosebumps over what a unique, awesome picture that is, of Christ dying so that we can be reunited to God.

"Greater love has no one than this, that he lay down his life for his friends" (John 15:13).

So the Ressurection Weekend is always a time for me to reflect on what true love is, and how God showed the greastest love for me, by laying down his life for mine.


----------



## Ninjamom (Apr 6, 2007)

For I delivered to you as of *first importance* what I also received: 
(Rebbi Saul of Tarsus, 54 AD)

_*Christ died for our sins in accordance with the Scriptures,
He was buried,
He was raised on the third day in accordance with the Scriptures,
He appeared to Cephas, then to the twelve
(Ancitent Christian hymn, circa 40 AD)*_

--------------------------------------------------------------

Since therefore the children share in flesh and blood, 
He Himself likewise partook of the same things, 
that through death He might destroy the one 
who has the power of death, that is, the devil, 
and deliver all those who through fear of death 
were subject to lifelong slavery." 
Hebrews 2:14-15

--------------------------------------------------------------

There in the ground His body lay, 
light of the world by darkness slain;
Then bursting forth in glorious day, 
up from the grave He rose again!
And as He stands in victory, 
sin's curse has lost its grip on me
For I am His and He is mine - 
bought with the precious blood of Christ. 

No guilt in life, no fear in death.
This is the power of Christ in me.
From life's first cry 'til final breath
Jesus commands my destiny.
No power of hell, no scheme of man,
Can ever pluck me from His hand.
'Til He returns or calls me home
Here in the power of Christ I'll stand.
(In Christ Alone, modern hymn by Stuart Townend & Keith Getty, (c) 2001)
Complete lyrics here[/FONT]


----------



## Ninjamom (Apr 6, 2007)

The Meaning of Easter



			
				B.C. poet-laureate Wiley said:
			
		

> What is this day all about?
> Hiding eggs for kids to rout?
> 
> Cakes and cookies shaped like lambs?
> ...


----------



## Carol (Apr 6, 2007)

Personally I love the way the Spanish celebrate Easter.

The Spanish word for Easter, _la Pascua, _is taken from the Hebrew _Pesach_, or Passover.  _La Pascua _is used to denote the Easter season, instead of one specific day.  Easter Sunday is actually referred to as _Domingo  de la Resurreccion_ or _el dia de la Resurrection_ (Resurrection Sunday, or Resurrection Day).

I thought that was interesting.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 6, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Personally I love the way the Spanish celebrate Easter.
> 
> The Spanish word for Easter, _la Pascua, _is taken from the Hebrew _Pesach_, or Passover. _La Pascua _is used to denote the Easter season, instead of one specific day. Easter Sunday is actually referred to as _Domingo de la Resurreccion_ or _el dia de la Resurrection_ (Resurrection Sunday, or Resurrection Day).
> 
> I thought that was interesting.


 

Very interesting


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 6, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Personally I love the way the Spanish celebrate Easter.
> 
> The Spanish word for Easter, _la Pascua, _is taken from the Hebrew _Pesach_, or Passover. _La Pascua _is used to denote the Easter season, instead of one specific day. Easter Sunday is actually referred to as _Domingo de la Resurreccion_ or _el dia de la Resurrection_ (Resurrection Sunday, or Resurrection Day).
> 
> I thought that was interesting.


 
That is very interesting.  Thanks for sharing that, Carol!



zDom said:


> I prefer to call it "Resurrection Day."
> 
> For it is THIS day that the Messiah _fulfilled_ his mission, the Creator's plan, and achieved a great victory for us.
> 
> So, Happy Resurrection Day, all!


 
I agree with what Last Fearner and zDom said.  It's fulfilling God's plan.  I couldn't have put it any better, gentlemen!



Last Fearner said:


> *Thank God It's Good Friday!*​
> 
> For me, I believe in the prophecy fulfilled, the birth of Jesus, the miracles of Christ, the Crucifixtion and Resurrection which saves us and frees us from the bonds of sin. The body and blood of Jesus was the ultimate sacrifice which washes away the sins of man, and provides those who have sinned a way to heaven, and to God the Father, Amen!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ninjamom (Apr 6, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> The Spanish word for Easter, _la Pascua, _is taken from the Hebrew _Pesach_, or Passover. _La Pascua _is used to denote the Easter season, instead of one specific day. Easter Sunday is actually referred to as _Domingo de la Resurreccion_ or _el dia de la Resurrection_ (Resurrection Sunday, or Resurrection Day).
> 
> I thought that was interesting.


Agreed!  And it makes a lot of sense - the word 'Easter' was borrowed (I think from Babylonian culture), but the word 'Pesach' captures what the season is really all about.  In keeping with what zDom and LF said, it is a fulfillment of a promise.

Some say the Promise goes all the way back to Genesis chapter 3 ("I shall put enmity ........between your seed and her seed; he shall bruise your head, and you shall bruise his heal.")  I think the promise was more clearly given to Abraham, and then through Abraham (Isaac: "Behold the fire and wood, but where is the lamb for a burnt offering?"  Abraham: "God will provide for himself the lamb for a burnt offering, my son.")

At the first Pesach, Moses and the Hebrew people killed a lamb for each household, so that those who were under the blood of a spotless lamb could pass from slavery and death, to life and a new promised land.  This is why it was so important that Jesus was considered "the lamb of God", a perfect sacrifice without spot or blemish, that could take away the sin of the world.  

I have celebrated a traditional Passover seder with my family, and I think it is a very appropriate way for my children to learn about the 'who', 'what', and 'why' of the Jewish roots of Christian faith.  How appropriate that at the 'Last Seder' on the eve of Passover, Jesus commanded that we remember Him as often as we celebrate it.  I wrote something about one Passover we celebrated - I'll see if I can find it, as well as some other notes on things we've done to celebrate and remember Christ's resurrection.


ADDED ON EDIT: Carol, lately it's been _really annoying_, getting that 'you must spread some reputation around' message, when I try to comment on some of your posts, so I'll just have to say it here in the open forum: For me, it is refreshing and a joy when someone of a different faith can speak with such respect and insight regarding the faith I hold.  Thank you for daring to take the time to try to see through another's eyes and _understand_, rather than find fault or debate.


----------



## Carol (Apr 7, 2007)

> ADDED ON EDIT: Carol, lately it's been _really annoying_, getting that 'you must spread some reputation around' message, when I try to comment on some of your posts, so I'll just have to say it here in the open forum: For me, it is refreshing and a joy when someone of a different faith can speak with such respect and insight regarding the faith I hold. Thank you for daring to take the time to try to see through another's eyes and _understand_, rather than find fault or debate.


 
And thanks to you for the same.  :asian:


----------

